# My Scissoring is HORRIBLE



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

Another question.....

I have never been able to get Kala's skin shaved down completly free of hair where it looks good like Taffy's in spoospirit's recent post. It always has that swirly look to it. Why can't I get it smooth looking? I have tried 2 different clippers but neither got the job done.


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

What size blade are you using to try to get down to the skin?

Also did you try scissoring with her coat in that condition or was she properly fluffed and combed out? I only ask because that's really the only way to get a nice scissoring job done..it all starts in the bathtub with a good bath and good drying process.

Aside from that scissoring just takes practice. I still find that i'm horrible at it but i try to force myself to do it more and more so i can get better. Find everything you can online...videos, etc.. there are a lot of good DVDs out there as well!

Overall though I think it looks cute, if anything it makes an adorable pet trim and you should be proud of yourself for taking the time to learn to groom your poodle.


----------



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

Aidan said:


> What size blade are you using to try to get down to the skin?
> 
> Also did you try scissoring with her coat in that condition or was she properly fluffed and combed out? I only ask because that's really the only way to get a nice scissoring job done..it all starts in the bathtub with a good bath and good drying process.
> 
> ...


The blade size on the second set of clippers was a 10(which I thought was the closest?).
She was blown out a bit better I thought but not perfectly dry everywhere. Next bath I will try and dry better and fix some spots. It really looks worse in the photos, but still bad. Drying is another skill I need to master.
I really want her to look good so I thought-"take her to the groomer' but I also really want to learn to do it myself so I guess I will keep practicing at her expensehwell:
Thanks for the input!


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

to get the slick look on the shaved bits you need a 30 or 40 blade. A 10 is really long and hairy in comparison! lol!

And yes, your primary problem is that she's still curly!! Get her squeeky clean (literally) and then blow dried * immaculately* so that her hair is really super fluffed up. You don't want it stringy or curly or crinkly at all. Work in a methodical way too, get each lil area dry before moving on. Start in one spot and work along, only moving along as each area is fuzzy and DRY DRY DRY. If you blast about all over to dry it all a little at a time, a lot of it will start drying by itself, and then it'll dry curly!


Oh, but you have set your lines pretty good though!! For your first try at something like this, you did good!


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

if you are good with the clippers you can use #40 but be careful.

Then you get the smooth skin look.
but sometimes you have to shave in may directions to get all of it off.

charly has super curly coat and I have to do his face all ways just to get all of the curls off.

I use #40 blade on the blacks but a #15 on the apricot.


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

Also a tip I've learned is dont dry the dog TOO much before blowing. I keep towels wrapped around the front end of the poodle while I dry the back..etc..that way it stays wet and fluffs out better...of course yours doesn't have much to dry back there..lol so it might not be an issue for you.

After using a force dryer I go back over with a stand dryer that has a little bit of heat and quickly go back over the coat. It seems to give it a but more fluff to it.


----------



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

flyingduster said:


> to get the slick look on the shaved bits you need a 30 or 40 blade. A 10 is really long and hairy in comparison! lol!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## *tina* (Jan 3, 2010)

Because of the heat/humidity here, if I want Captain ultra straight, I have to re-wet him as I go along. I am still using a human hair dryer on the cool/high setting, so it feels like it takes forever :lol:


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

Aidan said:


> Overall though I think it looks cute, if anything it makes an adorable pet trim and you should be proud of yourself for taking the time to learn to groom your poodle.


I second that! Good for you. Grooming is hard!!!


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

*tina* said:


> I am still using a human hair dryer on the cool/high setting, so it feels like it takes forever :lol:


Ugh, me too! It takes forever, even on a little mini pup. I think I will ask my husband for a forced air dryer for my birthday, LOL!!


----------



## Savannah (Jan 15, 2010)

flyingduster said:


> to get the slick look on the shaved bits you need a 30 or 40 blade. A 10 is really long and hairy in comparison! lol!
> 
> And yes, your primary problem is that she's still curly!! Get her squeeky clean (literally) and then blow dried * immaculately* so that her hair is really super fluffed up. You don't want it stringy or curly or crinkly at all. Work in a methodical way too, get each lil area dry before moving on. Start in one spot and work along, only moving along as each area is fuzzy and DRY DRY DRY. If you blast about all over to dry it all a little at a time, a lot of it will start drying by itself, and then it'll dry curly!
> 
> ...



I think she looks very cute! FD is right, straighter hair makes for better scissoring. Curls have the nasty habit of changing length after scissoring. 
Although I have to sympathize: If the humidity level in Hawaii is as high as I've heard, getting a perfectly fluffed poodle is going to be a chore in and of itself. I live in San Antonio, and when the humidity is especially high, I barely even bother to fluff Flash. It's just not worth the effort.
The first time I tried, it took me almost twice as long as usual to fluff him, he didn't look nearly as straight, and to top it off, he was totally curly again two days later. Sigh.

Cute mod on the continental, though. Your clipper work looks very nice, as far as I can tell (Though I'm no expert on show clips, lol!). I might suggest shortening the neck line just a bit though. It's typically clipped a little below the adam's apple, or just a bit longer for poodles with short necks. You want to stay well above the breastbone so you don't take away from that nice Poodle chestiness.


----------

